# Turkey hunting with a bow



## Just Lucky (Jul 7, 2017)

don said:


> and neither of them had any idea about what was about to happen.


LOL! Apparently a 3rd party did not have any idea about what was about to happen! I'm aware of a similar incident with a doghouse blind...Great selection of camo duct tape available now! How do I know? Story from a friend!


----------



## Robert Van Munster (Jun 13, 2018)

Don is spot on.
I've taken close to 2 dozen toms with my bow. I agree with everything Dan said, especially the "Hit them low watch them go, Hit them high watch them die". It' important to have a good mental picture of where to place that arrow. I use a DSD Jake decoy (they are worth the money) and two hen decoys. One is feeding, and one is laying down with the Jake looking like he wants it, and only a foot behind the hen. I also wear all black on my upper body, and try to keep the blind dark inside. I typically know where the birds are coming from, so I leave a lot of windows behind me closed, and the side windows open just to sneak a peak. I shoot off my knees, as I found that to be a very stable and accurate way to shoot. Practice it, just sit your butt right down on your heals and it's a very stable way to shoot. Also, don't over call, make just enough noise to keep him interested. For bow hunting it helps to use a diaphragm call to work them in that last little bit. With a little practice it's pretty easy to make putts and clucks. I would also add that an expandable broadhead is great. I use the Wasp Jak-hammer select-a-cut set at 1 3/4" and they are deadly on turkey....Good luck!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

As long as my wife is hunting with me I’m taking my bow, the plan is hunting out of my double bull with the deke’s really close. If the bird is anything further than 20 yards I’m letting her shoot it with a shotgun, if I can get him in close then I’m giving it a shot with my archery gear. Shot placement is my only concern, I’ve been shooting at 20 yards and I am fairly confident I can put the arrow where it needs to be, going to watch some vids to really nail down where to place the shot. Friday can’t get here soon enough!
Flight


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I guess this about sums it up.




flight


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Great vid and totally agree with the shot placement examples when using a broadhead.
Hit em where they did and go collect your trophy !


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

don said:


> Great vid and totally agree with the shot placement examples when using a broadhead.
> Hit em where they did and go collect your trophy !


Will give it a run, I’m more than likely shooting second because I would love to see my wife get her first bird. Those head shots where brutal. I’m more than competent to make that shot but it’s body shot’s for me.........wish me luck.
Flight


----------

